# celeste is here / tammi crafting cherry wall



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

just realized she's on my island!! she should be trapped to the right of residential services
the stuff to the left of the airport is also free, there's just a couple of diys

& please* leave through the airport*. thank you.

comment your in-game name & island and I will pm you the dodo code
I'll like the comments as I send the dodo codes

*update: tammi is also crafting a cherry wall if you wanna talk to her*


----------



## Restin (May 1, 2020)

May my wife visit? Momma Bear from Bookpinch isle


----------



## haillzzz (May 1, 2020)

I’d love too! Cheens from Kendall


----------



## MoeLover (May 1, 2020)

I would also like to come!
- Alyssa from Honeycup


----------



## BBllaacckkiiee (May 1, 2020)

Would love to come, Yuki from Dawn.


----------



## ataraxy (May 1, 2020)

Would love to come through, Ismail from Zenn-La!


----------



## Daisy189 (May 1, 2020)

Hi, I would love to swing by!
-Daisy from Heredia


----------



## jynxy87 (May 1, 2020)

I would love to visit!
Eugene from Flynsdreams isle


----------



## SkylarMirage (May 1, 2020)

May I come?
I’m Sky from Arcadia


----------



## thrillingprince (May 1, 2020)

i would like to come im matt from aspen


----------



## shirocha (May 1, 2020)

[ignore this!]


----------



## chips_523 (May 1, 2020)

Can I come? Im chips from chipsville


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 1, 2020)

Cetus from Ardor


----------



## Shadowhunter (May 1, 2020)

Would love to come by! Craig from Lian Yu


----------



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

lol trying to go as fast as possible without it being too crowded!! sorry about the wait


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 1, 2020)

I would love to come :3
Ashley from Hikari


----------



## Scem (May 1, 2020)

I'd like to come!
Ana from cloudmount


----------



## soomi (May 1, 2020)

Nvm! Thank you!


----------



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

i have sent everyone a code so far  anyone else wanna stop by?


----------



## Restin (May 1, 2020)

My daughter would love to drop in now LOL Addy Bear


----------



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

Restin said:


> My daughter would love to drop in now LOL Addy Bear


same code !! come whenever, no ones here right now!! & tammi is still crafting


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! Alicia from Acorn.


----------



## Loveablegal (May 1, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Restin (May 1, 2020)

Thanks so much


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 1, 2020)

I'd love to stop by and see Celeste please <3 Thank you!


----------



## Divinus (May 1, 2020)

I would like to visit please!

IGN: Divinus
Island: Riveria


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

i'd like to visit please! c:


----------



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> i'd like to visit please! c:


sent you the code!!!


----------



## capybaru (May 1, 2020)

id love to come! im marmar from valenwood!


----------



## moomoopickles (May 1, 2020)

all codes have been sent


----------

